# i have a question



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

I have got a 55 gallon aquarium righ tnow that i just bought. I also have the halide and blue lights with the tank. The protein skimmers and the sump i also already have. I was wondering how much of live rocks do i really need. My cousin which gave me the tank back then said he uses about 80 lbs of live rocks for $5 a lb. Well thats way out of my range. I was wondering do I really need that much live rocks because im planning to get like a couple of clownfish and yellow tangs. Or mayb a single lionfish. My only problem is now is choosing which kind of live rocks because i have done some research and they came up with Florida live rocks, Tonga, Fiji, and some other ones. I was wondering which one is the best and dont cost that much. Oh yah is there anywhere online that I can get the live rocks for a little cheaper then $5 a lb.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can get live rocks online for under 5 bucks a pound, but by the time you add in the shipping cost, you'll spend as much as you would have in your local store.

However, if you want superior rocks, get Florida rock. It's denser/heavier, so it's effectively more expensive, but it's better. More stuff comes on Florida rock, and more importantly, it survives. It's the only way to get atlantic corals, and you don't have the problem with planarians taking over your tank that you have with that cheap Fiji crap.

How much rock? Start with about as much as it takes to fill your tank 1/3 with rock, which should be close to a pound per gallon. Since rock usually comes in 30 lb boxes, 60 lbs would be just right.

Yes, it's expensive, but this is no hobby for cheapskates. 

Of course, if all you really want are a few fish, then you don't NEED any rock at all.

Try www.floridaliverock.com or www.tampabaysaltwater.com for good rock in your price range.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

thank you for the advice. I was wondering right now I have a few texas holey rocks and lava rocks at the bottom of the tank. Can i use the holey rocks for the fishes to hide and the larva rocks at the bottom. Oh yeah it says live sand in one of the links that you sent me. I was wondering what that is because this the first time i heard of live sand.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

live sand is just sand with lots of microscopic bacteria and other critters that help your tank cycle. I would highly recomend a sand bottom to a "lava rock" bottom, and holey rocks are fine.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh so the holey rocks work fine. So all I need now is the live sand thats it and the water. Can you show me how to mix the water and how long i have to leave it for cycling before I can add a fish. I think imma just add a few lbs of live rock and holey rocks. Will they work together or only one kind of rock.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They work together okay.

Before you do anything else, go to the library and check out some books on marine aquarium keeping. If you are a complete beginner, you really need to learn the basics before you make a big mistake. You can learn a lot, and learn it fast, by reading a book. You'll learn a lot MORE here online, but right now you don't even know what questions to ask, so we won't be as much help to you as we CAN be.

Right now, in response to your question, I can tell you to mix the water until your specific gravity hits 1.024 on your hydrometer, and then let it mix thoroughly for 24 hours, and then recheck it.

I don't think that will make much sense to you, though, until you read a book which can better explain what these things are in a clear and concise way, complete with pictures.

I know you don't want to go to the trouble of finding and reading a book, but trust me, it's a lot better than waiting and waiting for someone to get around to answering your questions online, and you also won't have to sift through the responses to try to figure out which ones are correct and usable when people tell you different things.


----------

